# Wha- you have an igloo!!



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Crazy Hedgehog Story:

I know some people talk about their hedgehogs sleeping under the liners, so since I don't have liners yet, maybe my hedgies are trying to make things difficult on me another way... My girls have a one and a half story cage. I have one wheel on the smaller bottom level, and food, igloo, and other wheel on the top level. Connecting the levels is some vinyl tubing wound around. The girls started out both sleeping in the igloo. I was a little worried they wouldn't like the tunnel and wouldn't go to the bottom floor and fight over the wheel in the top floor. Then Zoe, the daughter, decided that the vinyl tubing was comfortable so she started sleeping in the tubing. Omg, can I tell you, it is VERY hard to get a hedgehog out of vinyl tubing. (It was actually funny, she would go in the tube, pop her head out of the bottom, take two pieces of aspen, then run back into the tube.) So I was thinking maybe they just didn't want to sleep together, and I was gonna get some pvc pipe for another hiding spot. Yesterday, I pull up the igloo to get Zuri out, and she wasn't in there. She was in the freakin tunnel. How in the world am I supposed to get two hedgehogs out of 4 in. vinyl tubing for play time? Today, I lured Zuri out with food she really likes. We'll see how well I get Zoe out.

They must really be conspiring (look at the picture under my "Cute Pictures" thread). They're sitting there going, "Haha, your hands aren't small enough to come get us so we can sleep as long as we want!" and "How can we make Tracie's life more difficult?"


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm having a similar problem, although only one hedgie, not two. :lol: I've only had mine for about a week now & she's very shy. She had been sleeping under a t-shirt, but we revamped her cage this past weekend, putting in a loft & vinyl dryer tubing. I was also worried about whether she'd use the tubing. So far her loft is just a small loft & there's nothing of particular interest up there. She'll access the tube from either end if I put her at one end or the other, but once she's in, she doesn't want to come out! She curls up right at the crook/turn of the tubing & stays there. And has been sleeping there as well. At first I thought maybe she was just fleeing there to get away from me (& she probably still is, actually), but I think she actually likes it there & feels safest there. As long as she can get in & out, I guess I don't care if she sleeps there, but you're right -- it makes it very hard to get her out! I can't just grab her like before. I have enough "play" in my tubing that I can scrunch it up & sort of force her out one end or the other, but of course she doesn't like that. And even then, I can only scrunch her so far & she has to get annoyed enough to want to come all the way out. So far food as a lure hasn't been particularly helpful for me, but I think with time it will work. She seems like she's just an exceptionally shy & fearful hedgie at this point.


----------

